# Cavalry or Infantry?



## RocStarr (Oct 9, 2013)

I am about to go back into the military i was once a 31B but am re-classing to either 19D or 11B i am trying to see combat.. and attend all schools possible unbiased opinions would be awesome but biased are excepted and appreciated lol


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's a topic we haven't covered in a while lol. Let me save 4 pages of BS. 

Go 11B.


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Moved to a more appropriate thread*


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2013)

https://www.google.com/#q=19D+site:shadowspear.com/vb&safe=strict


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2013)

If you want to see combat and go to schools, either or will work. 11B is more likely, but it really depends on the unit and A/O you are deployed to.

The last two MOH awarded were to 19D deployed to Afghanistan.

That said, I would recommend 11B, unless of course you want to wear a cowboy hat and silly spurs. Better training, more units to go to, faster promotions, easier to get schools, no silly hats or spurs, and most of all, you get to make fun of everyone else, b/c everyone knows that the Infantry is the tip of the spear, no matter how much they try to lie to themselves (LRSU= Infantry / Rangers = Infantry / SF = Infantry).


----------



## goon175 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hold on stud. What makes you think you will be able to re-enlist as an 11b or 19d?


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you all for those answers!! it really helps. @goon175 I am heading up to meps next week for the switch. still a possibility i dont get either but i want to go up there with a direction



JAB said:


> If you want to see combat and go to schools, either or will work. 11B is more likely, but it really depends on the unit and A/O you are deployed to.
> 
> The last two MOH awarded were to 19D deployed to Afghanistan.
> 
> That said, I would recommend 11B, unless of course you want to wear a cowboy hat and silly spurs. Better training, more units to go to, faster promotions, easier to get schools, no silly hats or spurs, and most of all, you get to make fun of everyone else, b/c everyone knows that the Infantry is the tip of the spear, no matter how much they try to lie to themselves (LRSU= Infantry / Rangers = Infantry / SF = Infantry).



What schools are available to Infantry that aren't available to Cav scouts? also i know that in GA if i went Infantry they would probably throw me in any unit, but if i go Cav scout they are saying i will be placed in the 108th 1st Squadron RSTA of the 48th IBCT. so i guess im trying to see if that is a more prestigious start or not


----------



## goon175 (Oct 9, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> What schools are available to Infantry that aren't available to Cav scouts? also i know that in GA if i went Infantry they would probably throw me in any unit, but if i go Cav scout they are saying i will be placed in the 108th 1st Squadron RSTA of the 48th IBCT. so i guess im trying to see if that is a more prestigious start or not



So you are going part time... you probably should have mentioned that...


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> So you are going part time... you probably should have mentioned that...


I probably should have, but i intend on moving forward to active duty after a few deployments


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2013)

11B and 19D get the same schools, however, you can get more schools being Infantry. If your RSTA doesn't have a slot/won't give you one. You can para/line number to another Infantry unit with a commanders deal to get the school you want. Where with 19D you are pretty well stuck. Infantry has the ability to fill LRSU, scout plt, Sniper section, positions within the division, where 19D is restricted to the squadron they are assigned. And as an 11B you can still fill a slot in a RSTA... so yeah 11B is mucho better.

I spent 10 years and 9 mths in the NG infantry. I've held just about every position with in a Infantry battalion, to include, scouts, Sniper, Mortar, heavy weapons, anti armor, RTO, Rifleman, SDM, Team and Squad Leader. All the cool jobs anyway...

If you want to snoop-n-poop, you will enjoy a scout plt and sniper section much more than being a Cav Scout in a RSTA. 

That said, its not as fun or as cool as it sounds. My best times were in a line company/platoon.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> *What schools are available* to Infantry that aren't available to Cav scouts? also i know that in GA if i went Infantry they would probably throw me in any unit, but if i go Cav scout they are saying i will be placed in the 108th 1st Squadron RSTA of the 48th IBCT. so i guess im trying to see if that is* a more prestigious start* or not


 
You need to worry about being good at whatever MOS you choose. Schools? "Prestige?"

Wow...


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> I probably should have, but i intend on moving forward to active duty after a few deployments



I don't understand your thought process here, why go Guard to deploy? You'd be better off active IMO.
You might be sorely disappointed if you think you're going to rack up a bunch of deployments as a Guardsman. The "war" has shrunk massively.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nothing wrong with being guard and wanting to deploy, and there are more than a few ways to deploy as guard. However, thinking you are going to be in the middle of the shit, in the guard, in todays deployment cycle, is a bit much.

Back in the early part of the war, guard got to tear some shit up. But now while you have AD commands trying to get in the fight, trying to get their jr's their CIB's, etc... well its a pipe dream thinking you will be walking the mountains of the stan, hunting down the taliban.

More likely, pulling guard duty, pushing convoys, and patrolling a/o's right around the FOB's.

My last deployment to Iraq was fucking gay as shit, basically doing the above, while OIF was coming to a close.


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

@Freefalling.. thank you for your input @pardus.. honestly i burned my bridges with my last MP company and so when i got out it wasn't on great terms and the only thing that would except me at this time was The Guard, but i am thankful for even this much because i have learned from my mistakes and intend on going active later. @JAB Thank you very much for that information and your opinion


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> honestly i burned my bridges with my last MP company and so when i got out it wasn't on great terms and the only thing that would except me at this time was The Guard



Probably also should have mentioned this a bit sooner...


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Probably also should have mentioned this a bit sooner...



I didnt know how personal i wanted to get yet

*i really your signature quote though*


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

like*^


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> @pardus.. honestly i burned my bridges with my last MP company and so when i got out it wasn't on great terms and the only thing that would except me at this time was The Guard, but i am thankful for even this much because i have learned from my mistakes and intend on going active later.



Tropicana hit the nail on the head. If you come here looking for help you better be upfront from the get go or you will burn bridges here very fast. Understood?

Going active is definitely possible _IF_ your Guard unit allows it. I would advise you to find out how disposed they are to something like that (if you intend to request a transfer during your Guard contract), I know my Guard unit is extremely reluctant to do it. I just found out that one guy has just been granted that, out of many who have tried over the years Ive been there. So that might be factored into what unit you want to join (and I'd be very careful about how I approached that, if you tell the wrong person that you are using them as a stepping stone you might find yourself dead in the water very quickly). 



Tropicana98 said:


> Probably also should have mentioned this a bit sooner...



Agreed!


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> I didnt know how personal i wanted to get yet
> 
> *i really your signature quote though*



As I said in my last post, if you come here asking for help you will be upfront with us from the start, understood?


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> Tropicana hit the nail on the head. If you come here looking for help you better be upfront from the get go or you will burn bridges here very fast. Understood?
> 
> Going active is definitely possible _IF_ your Guard unit allows it. I would advise you to find out how disposed they are to something like that (if you intend to request a transfer during your Guard contract), I know my Guard unit is extremely reluctant to do it. I just found out that one guy has just been granted that, out of many who have tried over the years Ive been there. So that might be factored into what unit you want to join (and I'd be very careful about how I approached that, if you tell the wrong person that you are using them as a stepping stone you might find yourself dead in the water very quickly).
> 
> ...



Understood, wont happen again. can this being my first post grant me some sort of "banned immunity"


----------



## goon175 (Oct 10, 2013)

It is one thing to get your Guard/Reserve unit to sign the release form, quite another to get USAREC to sign you. In the current environment, I would say it is improbably at best, impossible at worst when it comes to you going active as a prior service guy, especially into a combat arms MOS.


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

goon175 said:


> It is one thing to get your Guard/Reserve unit to sign the release form, quite another to get USAREC to sign you. In the current environment, I would say it is improbably at best, impossible at worst when it comes to you going active as a prior service guy, especially into a combat arms MOS.



I figured i would wait a while try and volunteer for some deployments with anyone who will take me while im in the Guard and maybe ask you guys on Shadowspear when im thinking about going active to see if any of that has changed


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> Understood, wont happen again.



Good.




RocStarr said:


> can this being my first post grant me some sort of "banned immunity"



A, that doesn't make sense as it's not your first post. B, No, there's no such thing. Just like in the Army, every action you make here determines your future. 
Be All You Can Be.


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> Good.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Lol. gotcha. i was just joking


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

^ also im not very great at using this response box yet as you can see


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> Lol. gotcha. i was just joking



OK, a sense of humor is very important.



RocStarr said:


> ^ also im not very great at using this response box yet as you can see



One piece of advice, slow down a little. Double check what you are posting. This isn't some random bullshit internet site where what you say doesn't matter. Some members here are part of the units you are aspiring to, always keep that in mind.


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> OK, a sense of humor is very important.
> 
> 
> 
> One piece of advice, slow down a little. Double check what you are posting. This isn't some random bullshit internet site where what you say doesn't matter. Some members here are part of the units you are aspiring to, always keep that in mind.



I understand i will say only what is needed from now on


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 10, 2013)

Good lord.... He is a cherry, but damn. 

Dude be WTF you want to be...

Holy shit...


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

JAB said:


> Good lord.... He is a cherry, but damn.
> 
> Dude be WTF you want to be...
> 
> Holy shit...



Will do, thanks..


----------



## x SF med (Oct 10, 2013)

OP- I will not use your screen name, it's fallacious, self serving and as of this moment, I can see no reason that you have earned it, we have some Rock Stars on this board, but you'll have to figure out who those Studs and Stud-ettes are, they don't advertise too much - and those of us that do know what they've done and where, hold them in awe and treasure their camaraderie and in many cases, friendship.

1. Be honest with the membership and leadership of this board if you want help - lies by omission are as egregious as lies of commission.  Anything that is germane to your situation, good or bad can be addressed and possible paths laid out for you to follow - waivers, training, education, usw - to help you achieve your goals - there are some pretty good people - well placed people here.  Have Honor, Integrity and Duty as your key words.

2. Don't focus on the 'cool guy' stuff, each 25m target is important.  You were an MP, fine - you want to be a Combat Arms guy now, fine - it's not about schools and badges and bling - it's about being a dedicated Infantryman or Cav Scout, and being outstanding at your job - then taking it to the next level. Period.

3. If you want to be taken seriously on this site, or as an NCO, you had better step up your writing skills, proper grammar, spelling, capitalization, usage and punctuation will make your intentions and communication much more clear and readable.  And no bullshit about typing on a phone, it's not going to fly.

In conclusion - unless you've done something that besmirches our collective Honor, or your own - or have an unrecoverable medical issue - we'll give guidance for you to get to your goals.  Remember, the core of this board is verified SOF, if that's one of your ultimate goals, you are in the right place for sure - if your goal is to just be the best at what you do,  this is the right place for you.

Make your own decisions, make your own choices, make your own mistakes - but own all of them.


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> @Freefalling.. thank you for your input


 
I detect a little snark in your post, so to explain my comments:

I was an NCO who went to OCS. I've seen both sides of the fence. I can say that in either role, and I dealt with this scenario, that if you came to me asking about schools or mentioned a job's "prestige" you and I would have a conversation.
1) You instantly come across as a badge hunter.
2) What benefit does the unit gain from sending you to a school?
3) Have you earned the right for a unit to spend training dollars on you and your school? (As a new guy, less than 2-3 years in, the answer is "No, no, and no.")
4) "Prestige." Only a kid or fan boy talks about that. Speak to seasoned pro, Conventional or SOF, and you won't hear of the topic. You'll hear about good units or good missions and that's about it. You're speaking of appearances and what people will think of you because you belong to that unit. If you're worried about that then take your narcissism to some type of selection course and see how you and your ego stack up.

- Look at your long term goals and backward plan from there.
- Have the mentality that you're starting over. Be humble.
- With a plan in mind focus on the next goal.

The rest will start to fall into place, but you're playing Pop Warner and wondering what dorm you'll live in as a starter in college.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 10, 2013)

If you want "Prestige" join a rock band;  this is however a Band of Brothers and we have little time and no patience for glory hounds or self-serving, as opposed to self-sacrificing, assholes who can't see past their own desires...

"Prestige" indeed and now notoriety...


----------



## Karoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

You can get all the "Prestige" you want with a simple pre-order from GameStop...


----------

